# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  The Prisoner Ep 3   1st May 2010

## alan45

Episode Three - Two deeply involves Six in the machinations of The Village through his Undercover work. 

Two (Ian McKellen) arranges for Six (Jim Caviezel) to work with a Village spy (called an "undercover") named 909 (Vincent Regan). An undercover's job is to find and report people who dream of another place. Six is wary it's a trap. "Of course it's a trap," says Two, who wonders if Six can use the opportunity to his advantage. 

In New York, Lucy (Hayley Atwell) tries to leave Michael's (Jim Caviezel) apartment, but he grabs her and demands she tell him the truth. 

Six and 909 are assigned to watch 1955, a history teacher who has been turned in by one of his students. Six goes undercover as a surveillance teacher. 

Observing 1955's lesson on the history of Twos, Six asks, "Who is Number One?" A student, 1,100, responds, "There is no Number One." The concept of Number Two is humility, she explains, reminding residents that they are all public servants. 

313 (Ruth Wilson) fears for her own well-being when she starts to sketch dreams of another place. She decides to distance herself from Six: "People who get close to you, they don't tend to live very long," she says. 

At night, 909 and Six observe 1955: He enjoys swimming, and he dines alone. 909 finds his hobbies suspicious â "We're looking at a man who doesn't want to go home," he says. A group of joggers run by; 909 explains that they're good candidates for dreamers. Six notices 313 running ahead of the group. 

In surveillance class, Six gives his students an assignment: "Find out who we're working for." 

Two hesitates before giving the sleeping woman a black pill. She wakes, and the two embrace. "Why this time?" she asks. "Can a man not converse with his wife from time to time?" Two says. 

909 and Six perch themselves on the roof of 1955's house and watch him using The Village's special "Roach Cam." 909 receives a mysterious call, and asks Six to fetch coffee from his truck. Six snoops through 909's surveillance log and discovers he is 909's real mission â and that 313 is suspect. 

Two and his wife, M2 (Rachel Blake), speak of their life "before" â M2 wants to know how 11-12 (Jamie Campbell Bower) is doing. Two gives her a sip of wine, and she goes catatonic again. At the sound of drilling, Two notices a roach cam being placed in his garden. 

Back on the roof, 909's ringing phone alerts 1955 to their presence. Staring at the roach cam, 1955 cuts his own throat. 909 and Six drop 1955 off on the steps of The Village hospital. 

The next day, 147 (Lennie James) plays with his daughter, 832, in his backyard. Nearby, a massive hole in the ground looms. 

Fearing the âundercoversâ are watching her, Six searches 313's roof and finds a roach cam. A nearby camera catches him in the act. 

Two meets with 909. He notes 11-12 has been acting oddly and wonders if Six has had any contact with him. 909 denies it, but Two doesn't trust him. 

Six begins to trail 909, following him to the Go Inside Bar, where he discovers 909 is romantically involved with 11-12. 

Lucy reveals she read Michael's reports. He asked interesting questions, she says, and must know more than he realizes because Summakor wants him stopped. 

Six visits 1955 in the hospital and asks for help locating other dreamers. 1955 says he doesn't know anything. The conversation is interrupted when Six senses someone lurking outside. He runs after the stranger, but loses them. 1,100, his surveillance student, hides in a nearby tree. 

The next day, Six is summoned by Two and given a new assignment: to spy on 909. 

Six goes to 313 and tells her to be careful. She shows Six photos of him on her roof. "You're an undercover," she accuses, walking away. 

At his house, 909 suggests that he and 11-12 take a break -- Two is suspicious. Six walks in and finds them embracing. Six tells 11-12 to take all surveillance off of 313, or he'll go public with knowledge of their affair. 

Two tells 11-12 he doesn't trust 909, and suggests that he be sent to therapy to "dig those secrets out of him." 

11-12 goes to 909 with a knife. "It's OK," says 909, turning his back to allow 11-12 to stab him. 

Six arrives at 313's house just as she's being taken away by a black van. He runs to 909 for help, only to find him bleeding to death. "Tell me the dreams are true," 909 gasps. "They're all true," says Six. 

Lucy asks Michael why he resigned from Summakor, but he can't focus on the question. "You wanted to know; you stopped. Why?" she asks. "Because you're already there." 

Six finds 11-12 drinking at the Go Inside Bar. He wants help finding 313, or he'll tell Two about 909. 11-12 sends Six to the tunnels, a dark cavernous place inhabited by exposed Dreamers. In the tunnels, Six finds 1,100, who in turn helps him find 313. As the three of them search for a way out, Rover appears. 

Six springs awake in his apartment, then drifts back to sleep. Men in white coats scurry out his front door. 

Two tells 11-12 to forget 909 and find someone his own age. 

Lucy says that she hears the name Curtis whispered on the Solutions floor, and insists they go to Summakor immediately. Michael kicks her out. She writes her number down and tells him to call her if he changes his mind. 

In the Palais Two garden, Two gives 1,100 an ice cream cone and congratulates her for spying on Six. 1,100 admits she was also spying on Two. She'll have to go in for treatment, Two says â after she finishes her ice cream

----------

